# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Russian - Learn in Your Car...

## JJ

Well, I am not sure... is this a right place to post this here?
I've just accidentally found an audio course "Russian - Learn in Your Car", 3-CD
Mayby you guys find it usefull... of course, it is for testing purpose... and you should delete these files after downloading at once.  ::  
You can buy it here or in any other shops.  Russian - Learn in Your Car - Level 1 (Disc 1) Russian - Learn in Your Car - Level 1 (Disc 2) Russian - Learn in Your Car - Level 1 (Disc 3) Russian - Learn in Your Car - Level 2 (Disc 1) Russian - Learn in Your Car - Level 2 (Disc 2) Russian - Learn in Your Car - Level 2 (Disc 3) Russian - Learn in Your Car - Level 3 (Disc 1) Russian - Learn in Your Car - Level 3 (Disc 2) Russian - Learn in Your Car - Level 3 (Disc 3)

----------


## andrewsco

Dont suppose anyone has managed to download this? I only managed to download one and then it wouldnt let me do anymore. If someone has, could you email me the files? 
Thanks
Andrew

----------


## TATY

Rapidshare only lets you download a certain amount every hour (for free). I am a premium member so can download whenever I want.

----------


## BabaYaga

I have a floating IP so I can also download whenever I want..... for free.... hehe......   ::    
JJ - thank you very much, these are brilliant. I've only just "zapped through" the first CD, it's very much beginners' stuff, but it's a fantastic help for pronunciation (any more questions about the "ь" - direct them to this thread!   ::  ).
I'm looking forward to listening to CD 2 and 3   ::   
Pretty thanks and большое спасибо!   ::   ::   
Andrew, the files are huge, so emailing them would be a bit difficult....   ::  
I'm willing to email you separate lessons (extracted from the zipped file) though, if you like, but be aware that there are about a hundred of them.....   ::   ::  
PM me if you need help with these  ::

----------


## DDT

Actually Level One was the very first Russian CD Course that purchased when I first began to study Russian. It did introduce me to the language. I think that the entire course is Ok when used as a review of what you already know and helps you remember how the cases function.  
I do however think that it seems now to be agrivatingly slow!

----------

